# Water Params



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

PH 7.6

Ammonia 0ppm

Nitrite .5ppm

Nitrate 0ppm

normal for cycling??? my question is that enough nitrite to get my nitrate number high enough????

40gal with a ruby red spilo. thansk a lot.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

how long has the tank been cycling? when was your ammonia spike? what did your nitrites spike at?

a comprehensive guide to cycling can be found here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

tank has been cycling 3wks after letting the tubes sit a bit longer..... about 7 minutes total... now I am coming up with .5ppm nitrite and 5ppm nitrate

also dont know why my PH is so fricken high.... have peat in the filter.... and logs in my tank.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

you have the test strips i take it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

no.. API.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

sounds like a normal cycle to me. Nitrate rising and Nitrite dropping. What was your ammonia source?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

guppies... lots of guppies... dead and alive.. left them all


----------

